# cost of living in furth or nuremberg



## vinaykumar2

Hi All,


I got job offer from around 2800 euro before tax .I will be living in furth or nuremberg.Please let me know what are rent for 1 room flat. Food expenses for couple?

How much other miscellaneous charges for per month for couple.

Is 2800 euro is sufficient ? I am having 5 years of exp in IT. How is this salary

Please help me to take decision


----------



## Lorlamon

Hi,

I'm a German software engineer living in Nuremberg.

The average rent for a small flat in Nuremberg is €11 per month per m² plus heating and electricity, but there are huge differences between the different neighbourhoods. As a rule of thumb, the west and south are cheaper, and so is Fürth. Check this:
wohnungsboerse DOT net SLASH mietspiegel-Nuernberg/2176

I'm afraid I don't know what my wife and I pay for food. Food is cheap compared to other Western European countries, everything else is not. Check this for some figures:
numbeo DOT com SLASH cost-of-living/city_result.jsp?country=Germany&city=Nuremberg

If you're a software engineer, €2800 per month is a very low salary by German standards. That may be different for expats.


----------



## vronchen

I also think that that is a low salary. The lowest salary in the software/IT area that any of my friends get is 40000€/year, and that is fresh out of school (masters) without any experience.


----------



## vinaykumar2

*Package increased*

Hi All,


After negotiation.They have increased the package to 42000 euro per annum.Please tell me how is it.How much expenditure for a couple in furth or nuremberg?


Please advice me


----------



## vronchen

Only you know your spending habits. You can use the links that Lorlamon gave you to estimate how much you will pay for food and rent depending on how often you go out
for lunch/dinner, if you will need a car or public transportation, and so on.
Use a "steuerrechner" to estimate how much money you will get after taxes+insurances (my guess would be around €2500/month).


----------



## vinaykumar2

vronchen said:


> Only you know your spending habits. You can use the links that Lorlamon gave you to estimate how much you will pay for food and rent depending on how often you go out
> for lunch/dinner, if you will need a car or public transportation, and so on.
> Use a "steuerrechner" to estimate how much money you will get after taxes+insurances (my guess would be around €2500/month).



Please provide me the link for calculator.


----------



## vronchen

Steuerrechner 2012 Steuer Rechner Steuerberechnung


----------



## naimhossain

Hi I got a job in a software development company in Nuremberg. Currently now I am staying in Barcelona, Spain. I have to apply for the German work visa from Madrid, Spain. The embassy told me that I need the employment contract signed by both parties which I already have, but the problem is that they mentioned about justifying my employment contract from German labor office. Has anyone done this thing before for applying German work visa? If so please kindly let me know how can I do this? Is it has to be done by my company or by me? Can anyone please tell me how can I do this justifying process it will be really a great help for me. Thanks in advance


----------



## naimhossain

Can anybody tell me how long it normally takes to process the German work visa from Spain?


----------



## kmt

vinaykumar2 said:


> Please provide me the link for calculator.


Hi 

1. rent is largest expense will be around 400 - 600 euros ( if you are two )
2. food i assume since u r from india , u will cook most of the time as i do 
200 - 300 euros
3.travelling with public transport roughly 100 euros for monthly ticket
VGN - Homepage

see the link , you can calculate how much you will need depending where u live and where you work . this site is in english also.

so minimum you have to spend at least 700 - 1500 euros

Note : If you have indian license , convert it to german license once u come here. you have to do it within 6 months of your arrival. later if you want to get license it will be costly.

lane:

Regards
kmt


----------



## vin2win

Does the salary scales vary drastically on the place where you stay in Germany?


----------



## curiousraj

Hi Kmt,

I am Rajnish Kumar here. I am from Delhi. I need to go to Nuremberg (Germany) between 14th of Oct 2013 to 8th of Nov 2013.

Please let me know:

1. Cost for Lunch & Dinner in Restaurant. Suggest some cheaper options
2. Weather of the city.
3. Cost of Fruits, Milk, Rice etc. I am still now sure whether I would get the cooking instruments in Hotel.
4. Let me know some indian restaurants.

I am not vegetarian but cant eat beef.

Thanks & Regards,
Rajnish


----------



## likith_jogi

vinaykumar2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I got job offer from around 2800 euro before tax .I will be living in furth or nuremberg.Please let me know what are rent for 1 room flat. Food expenses for couple?
> 
> How much other miscellaneous charges for per month for couple.
> 
> Is 2800 euro is sufficient ? I am having 5 years of exp in IT. How is this salary
> 
> Please help me to take decision




Hi Vinay,

Could you please let us know, how did you grab a job offer in germany from india?

-
Likith


----------

